# Hoyt GMX vs Win Win INNO AL1?



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone reason to get one of these risers over the other? Any clear quality differences?
If it matters I am a 31" draw and will be using long limbs.

Thanks.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

alaz said:


> Anyone reason to get one of these risers over the other? Any clear quality differences?
> If it matters I am a 31" draw and will be using long limbs.
> 
> Thanks.


I own both of these risers and find the GMX shoots and feels better in my hands. I group with it better. The INNO AL1 is still a fine riser and I think it has a better level of workmanship along with an easier and more precise limb alignment system. I prefer the INNO on that score.

But the bottom line is I shoot the Hoyt riser a little bit better at 70 meters. So that is the riser I shoot most of the time.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Wouldn't it be nice if there were archery shops everywhere with demo models hanging off the wall the same as golf pro shops. The world would be a better place:smile:


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Amen, to that, nifty. Then I wouldn't have so many expensive bits laying around just because I had to try them. Could save a ton of cash if you could try first.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

AL1 is painted. GMX has the option of an anodized finish, which I prefer because of its durability.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

nifty said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there were archery shops everywhere with demo models hanging off the wall the same as golf pro shops. The world would be a better place:smile:


That would be great....especially if you could borrow each for a week! As that is not the case....asking people here seems to be the next best option. I like both risers...but I am torn.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

DK Lieu said:


> AL1 is painted. GMX has the option of an anodized finish, which I prefer because of its durability.


I really wanted a white bow, so either way it would be painted.
Is there a design advantage inherent in one? Does geometry of one give it the edge?

Do you happen to know if they are both forged then CNC machined?


----------



## Kumikaine (Dec 9, 2012)

The Inno AL1 is forged then machined , the GMX is full machined. By design the Inno AL1 should be a stiffer riser and has a better pocket system (IMO), but you get a bit more options with the gmx like back weights and different grip designs.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Kumikaine said:


> The Inno AL1 is forged then machined , the GMX is full machined. By design the Inno AL1 should be a stiffer riser and has a better pocket system (IMO), but you get a bit more options with the gmx like back weights and different grip designs.


When you say fully machined, does that mean it is from a billet? Is one style preferable?


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

alaz said:


> Is there a design advantage inherent in one? Does geometry of one give it the edge?


Whichever design you like better will have an edge. You probably will not be able to notice a huge advantage unless you are shooting 1300's. The greatest advantage you will gain is a mental advantage by shooting the riser you like best.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

x1440 said:


> Whichever design you like better will have an edge. You probably will not be able to notice a huge advantage unless you are shooting 1300's. The greatest advantage you will gain is a mental advantage by shooting the riser you like best.



I know there is truth in that statement. I am sure these risers are very close, with that said, they are expensive and I want to go with the highest quality.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I had both. Through a series of events sold my last GMX to a buddy. I can't say which I prefer for shooting, I found them both stiff with little hand shock, they both put the arrows where they should go on a good release and punish me on a bad release. They will both outshoot me for years. Mechanically the AL1 wins out for me. Hands down for alignment I prefer the AL1. I also prefer the locking bolt on the tiller bolts better on the AL1. As well the clicker post vs plate on the GMX. The AL1 is a unique design, but I immediately liked the aesthetics. The warranty (if you buy new) is better on the GMX. Don't imagine I have helped much. But that's my $0.02


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't shot the al1 but I have handled a few of the win and win risers. 

I own the gmx and I find it heavier than the win risers. I personally like the weight but you might want a lighter one.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Kumikaine said:


> The Inno AL1 is forged then machined , the GMX is full machined. By design the Inno AL1 should be a stiffer riser and has a better pocket system (IMO), but you get a bit more options with the gmx like back weights and different grip designs.


The AL1 also has a back weight mounting point.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Any thoughts on the Samick Master Max and how it compares to these 2?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Samick's top end risers are as good as any. Once again it comes down to how they feel in your own two hands. Nobody can tell you which one is better.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Stone Bridge said:


> Samick's top end risers are as good as any. Once again it comes down to how they feel in your own two hands. Nobody can tell you which one is better.


I know...unfortunately same issue. Not much opportunity to try one.


----------

